# Need some fashion tips for Rick Springfield Concert



## sooner_chick (Mar 5, 2007)

I asked for some fashion tips on this thread, I really would like some imput ladies.. Please???


----------



## Leony (Mar 5, 2007)

You want fashion tips? Then this thread should be in Fashion forum not Entertainment forum. I'll move this thread.


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 5, 2007)

I have no idea who Rick Springfield is, but in general, don't wear paraphernalia with the name of who you're going to see on it. If it's a sitting concert, wear whatever you like and that looks pulled together. If it's a show where you'll be in the pit or in a crowd, wear something comfortable and light, definately no flip flops, and something that you don't mind getting sweat, water, blood (lol it's happened to me!) on. Have fun!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 5, 2007)

Jeans and a nice blouse is a way to go.

For bruce - make it a white top.... and a red belt. I know this trend is almost being played-out... but I love it. he reminds me more of a country singer for some reason. Haha. Iono, go figure.

You gotta be comfy enough to dance but also be sitting. I like wearing my pointy flats at concerts - more comfortable than heels.

This is the look I'm going for myself - going to see Pussycat Dolls/ Christina Aguilera this thursday. Woo hoo.


----------

